# Any LED replacement for 4.8V krypton bulb?



## ruriimasu (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 2 Eveready big flashlights that use 4.8v krypton bulbs. Ever since LED flashlights came into my life, i stopped using them. 1 of which is still in clam-shell packaging. It is kind of a waste to leave them lying around. So I was wondering if I can change the bulbs to LED? Anyone knows where I can order LEDs to replace the krypton bulbs? It uses 4 AA batteries. Thanks 

The bulb looks like this http://www.choiceful.com/prod_image/57734_m.jpg


----------



## Valolammas (Oct 26, 2007)

You could try the Maglite 4-cell LED-replacement, but it is thicker than a standard PR-base bulb, so it may or may not fit. If you don't want to risk it, this one looks like it should fit, but I've heard it's not very bright. Or you could try one of these. I'm sure there are others as well if you look around.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 26, 2007)

Any PR base dropin that can be used with 4 cells will work. The NiteIze one was mentioned above, Dorcy sells one under the Craftsman name, Terralux makes one, and there are many more.


----------



## Windscale (Oct 27, 2007)

Is the original light designed for AA rechargeables only? Since rechargeable AAs are 1.2v each. I am no expert in electrical currents. I do suggest you go to the Batteries forum and ask 'SilverFox' Tom to make sure what replacement you ought to buy. He is the expert.


----------



## copperfox (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a rayovac 2D light with an incan bulb of the same type. I purchased a Maglite LED replacement for 2D and put it in the light. I had to use needlenose pliers to expand the spring that the bulb sits inside because the led had a fatter base than the previous bulb. It ended up working nicely, now I have better runtime and more light. This may be something you can try, just buy the 4D version because you have a 4 cell light. You could even buy the 3D LED if you use rechargeable 1.2v AAs (4x1.2=4.8 volts, the 3D can handle 4.5v easily, and probably 4.8 (don't take my word for it though))

IMHO, the niteize led bulb is VERY dim. I first bought it for my 4D mag and it was dim in that. When I tried it in the 2D rayovac it was next to worthless. I don't suggest buying it.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 27, 2007)

Windscale said:


> Is the original light designed for AA rechargeables only? Since rechargeable AAs are 1.2v each. I am no expert in electrical currents. I do suggest you go to the Batteries forum and ask 'SilverFox' Tom to make sure what replacement you ought to buy. He is the expert.



Incan bulbs are matched with the number of cells used differently than LED lights. A 4-cell, or 6 volt light will use a 4.8v bulb. Likewise, a 2-cell, 3 volt light will use a 2.2v bulb. This is partly done because of the droop in voltage of alkalines cells under load, not to match up with the voltage of NiMH cells.


----------



## dlrflyer (Oct 28, 2007)

Uhh......since the original poster stated 2 big Eveready flashlights, I'm guessing these are lantern type flashlights. If I'm right, most lanterns are reverse polarity, meaning you can use just any LED module. I think the only reverse polarity one is an Everled, and then you have to find the reverse one specifically, their other models are positive.


----------



## ruriimasu (Oct 29, 2007)

sorry for the late reply. wow.. i didnt expect so many answers so quick. thanks guys. 

my light uses 4 AAs, i normally use only normal AA alkalines such as energizer or duracell. I want the light to be bright as well and at least run an hour off the batteries. The current light can actually shoot quite a distance, so i like the replacement LED to achieve this as well. This is my light http://www.energizer.com/products/flashlights/flashlight.asp?cat=4&id=6
I'm a total noob to this so a picture of my light and the bulb and my wish of the final results are all i can offer. thanks


----------



## Windscale (Oct 29, 2007)

I think a very expensive LED replacement may not be worth it. Even if it fitted, there is no guarantee as to the shape of the beam. Best just to buy another flashlight so you will have 2 lights to use.

Also thanks Marduke, I now remember my retired Princetec 40 (4 AA) using a 4.8v krypton. Brings back some memories. It's been a long time since I last used an incand light.


----------



## ruriimasu (Oct 30, 2007)

i was thinking more of a cheaper LED, prefereably not more than $8 but still decent brightness. my torch costs only about $5 :shrug:


----------



## ruriimasu (Oct 30, 2007)

i was thinking more of a cheaper LED, prefereably not more than $8 but still decent brightness. my torch costs only about $5 :shrug:


----------



## Marduke (Oct 30, 2007)

The only options for that price will be very dim with long runtimes.


----------



## ruriimasu (Oct 31, 2007)

marduke.. thanks for replying. is there any LED that does not cost too much more than the price of the torch and produce similar brightness to the krypton bulb? maybe i will just get a LED that produces similar brightness but saves on the batteries. do u think it is worth it if i get a bright LED that is a few times the cost of the torch? if not, i will just let it turn into an antique or maybe hopefully find use for it.


----------



## mdocod (Oct 31, 2007)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178595

check out that thread, might give some ideas


----------

